# Itchin' and Scratchin'! - Dance Studio



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

So one of my blessings has been a wife that appreciates the fulfillment I get from this recently discovered hobby of modeling. Being a family of "crafters", she's been supportive of my late nights and curious infatuation with seeing everything in HO scale.

That being said, I have helped my cause by creating building on the layout for each of the kids and some family as well. Needing to stay in her good graces, it's past due that she have her own building. Plus I need to start upgrading our main street!

Here goes my first shot working with styrene brick sheet...and building a dance studio / apartment building.









I've been playing with these agenda inserts for two years, trying to visualize what they could "really" be for...

Finally decided to try out a quick build and see if they could be used for dentil work or ornamental stone work.









I think this'll work...
~Kingred


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Meg's Dance Studio - continued*

So this has been my fastest project by far. Started Sat and by Monday night (late!) was shaping into a completed shell. Had Tuesday off due to Super Storm and have been thrilled with progress.

First - made my building's cornice (? please excuse any misuse of architectural terms, and feel free to educate me).









Next, after making a mock-up from foam core, decided to fashion front and back walls from Plastruct 1:100 scale bricks. In order to save material, opted for clapboard sides.









With usual cutting, resizing, layout and redesign of walls, doors and windows, came up with this: 









Using up all my spare windows and doors was fun - gives me an excuse to order more! Used some bedazzle! jewel type thingys for the rectangular details between windows. I like how they are pretty subtle.









Used the cover of a thank you note for window treatments and gave walls a gentle whitewash w/ craft acrylics.









I'm really liking it so far. Just need to finish the gluing of the walls and tackle the roof. My son had the idea for a rooftop garden, which I think is a brilliant idea and should look really cool if done right.

Any ideas on modelling veggie plants? Was thinking Sculpey for vegetables, but how to make plants - Ideas?

Hopefully more to come soon....
~Kingred


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks good man, love the window dressings. You can tell its the same sort of pattern, but because its from a larger cut you don't get identicle stripes in each window 

As for the veggie garden, you've gotta scale it down 1:87 ... That makes the 'veggies' quite small. I reckon you could get away with a couple sorts of that clump foam stuff (can find a link if needed). 
A couple of different shades to indicate different plants, and shape the clump slightly different too. Eg, little round tufts vs little rice grain shaped clumps. 
Could look quite convincing, and perhaps mount it on that small corrugated cardboard sheets, I think you can make it from pulling apart the sidewall of a generic thicker walled brown cardboard box. 
Actually even easier, around here if you buy a 'deep pan' pizza they put a corrugated sheet under the pizza to soak up the goodness. Bada bing, easy garden plot!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Your use of the "agenda inserts" to create the cornice details on your building facade has to be one of the most creative re-uses of something I've ever seen! Very clever, with very convincing results, in my opinion!!!


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the veggie ideas, Broox. WIll definitely post after the garden is planted!

TJ - I love finding new uses for common things. That is a very nice compliment, especially from someone who has clearly seen it all in this hobby. Thanks.

~Kingred


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Roof & Weathering*

Finally got to try out some weathering with pastels. Been hesitant to step into pastels / powders since I love acrylics and drybrushing so much, but picked up some pastel sticks at Michaels on our last trip. Probably about $10.









Used some green floral tape (Dollar Store) and some Aleene's Quick Dry Tacky Glue to lay out 3 foot strips of rolled roofing on matte board. If you pull the tape (dark green) it lightens as it stretches and you can get some cool texture too.

I added a rooftop entrance from styrene scraps. 









The space inside the gray weathered "path" will be where the veggie garden will be located, soon (?) 









I really like the look of the rolled roofing (though I realize I neglected to put in any seams where pieces would overlap ends!)

Off to the NYS Train Show at the Sate Fairgrounds in Syracusetomorrow! Have a great weekend! 

~Kingred


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Up on the Roof...*

Finally got this little one put together and hopefully can start filling her dance card...









Was able to cobble together a bunch of varied textures for the rooftop garden. 









Residents liked it so much, they thought they'd celebrate Little Charlie's b-day up on the roof.

















Thanks for all your tips and positive comments.
Thinkin' of making a similar building to go next to it. Will have to see what I find at the craft stores...

Have a peaceful and reflective Veteran's Day weekend. Spend some time thanking those who have served.

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

KIngred,

Looks fabulous. Very nice work, especially the custom tweaks.

One suggestion, perhaps ... Downtown Deco used a nice trick on one of his roofs ... he took a solid-strand wire with green insulation and coiled it up to look like a garden hose on his roof. You might add something like that with a spigot somewhere ... would be a nice feature with the rooftop garden.

Cheers,

TJ


----------

